# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 04/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Tuần này tiếp tục sôi động với các ưu đãi lớn cho các hành trình quốc tế như 9$ đi Bangkok, Phuket 49$, Kuala Lumpur 25$ từ hãng Air Asia, hay những tấm vé đi Singapore với giá 35$ của Tiger Airways nhé cả nhà ^^. 

Ngoài ra chúng mình cũng cập nhật thông tin các hành trình nội địa giá tốt của các hãng Jestar, Vietjet Air, Vietnam Airlines cho tuần này. Đặc biệt trong 3 ngày 5,6, 7/3 Vietjet dành tặng 30.000 tấm vé có giá chỉ từ 22.000 VND cho tất cả các chặng bay nhân dịp khai trương đường bay thứ 22. Số lượng mở bán theo kiểu ngẫu nhiên và áp dụng cho các kênh bán online nên cả nhà mình phải theo dõi thường xuyên để đặt được vé nhé. Chúc mọi người đều săn được vé giá tốt!! ^^


*Nội địa

Vietnam Airlines

Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]

Giờ khởi hành: 20:00, 21:30, 22:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00Giá vé:
Lượt đi: 10/03, 15/03: 3,250,000 VND  *  11/03 --> 14/03, 16/03: 2,150,000 VNDLượt về: 10/03: 1,765,000 VND  *  11/03 --> 14/03: 1,050,000 VND  *  15/03: 1,380,000 VND  *  16/03: 2,150,000 VND
Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]

Giờ khởi hành: 21:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:24Giá vé:
Lượt đi: Không có chuyến bay nàoLượt về: Không có chuyến bay nào
Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]

Giờ khởi hành: 20:19, 20:40, 23:50, 24:24, 24:45, 11:19, 13:40, 20:19Giá vé:
Lượt đi: 10/03 --> 16/03: 1,655,000 VNDLượt về: 10/03: 1,490,000 VND  *  11/03: 1,380,000 VND  *  12/03 --> 14/03: 940,000 VND  *  15/03: 1,050,000 VND  *  16/03: 1,655,000 VND

Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]

Giờ khởi hành: 20:30, 22:15, 22:40, 23:19, 12:19, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:24, 17:00Giá vé:
Lượt đi: 10/03: hết vé  *  11/03 --> 13/03: 1,600,000 VND  *  14/03: 1,765,000 VND  *  15/03, 16/03: 2,997,000 VNDLượt về: 10/03, 12/03 --> 16/03: 2,977,000 VND  *  11/03: 5,560,000 VND
Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p] 

Giờ khởi hành: 20:15, 23:24, 17:00Giá vé:
Lượt đi: 10/03: 2,480,000 VND  *  11/03 --> 13/03: 1,765,000 VND  *  14/03: 2,997,000 VND  *  15/03, 16/03: hết véLượt về: 10/03: 2,997,000 VND  *  11/03: 5,120,000 VND  *  12/03: 2,260,000 VND  *  13/03: 1,765,000 VND  *  14/03, 15/03: 2,040,000 VND  *  16/03: 2,480,000 VND 

Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]

Giờ khởi hành: 22:00, 14:20, 22:24Giá vé:
Lượt đi: 10/03: 1,765,000 VND  *  11/03, 15/03, 16/03: 1,380,000 VND  *  12/03: 1,160,000 VND  *  13/03, 14/03: 1,050,000 VNDLượt về: 10/03, 16/03: 1,765,000 VND  *  11/03, 12/03, 14/03: 1,545,000 VND  * 13/03: 1,380,000 VND  *  15/03: 2,150,000 VND
Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay



Jetstar

Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]

Giờ khởi hành: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:19, 24:19, 24:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40Giá vé:
Lượt đi: 10/03 --> 12/03: 980,000 VND  *  13/03: 770,000 VND  *  14/03: 1,130,000 VND  *  15/03: 1,550,000 VND  *  16/03: 1,710,000 VNDLượt về: 10/03: 2,800,000 VND  *  11/03: hết vé  * 12/03: 2,650,000 VND  *  13/03, 15/03: 2,430,000 VND  *  14/03: 2,230,000 VND  *  16/03: 2,050,000 VND

Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay


VietJet Air

Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]

Giờ khởi hành: 16:15, 20:15, 11:15Giá vé:
Lượt đi: 10/03: 2,800,000 VND  *  11/03: hết vé  *  12/03: 2,620,000 VND  *  13/03: 2,420,000 VND  *  14/03: 2,220,000 VND  *  15/03: 2,220,000 VND  *  16/03: 2,040,000 VNDLượt về: 10/03, 12/03: 900,000 VND  *  11/03: 1,030,000 VND  *  13/03: 799,000  *  14/03: 1,140,000 VND  *  15/03: 1,720,000 VND  *  16/03: 2,040,000 VND

Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.*

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế


Air Asia

Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 60$


Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 145$


Tp.HCM - Bangkok : 50 USD


Vé khi đã bao gồm thuế có giá tốt nhất từ: 110 USD/ khứ hồi


Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 65$


Vé khi đã bao gồm thuế có giá tốt nhất từ: 127 USD/ khứ hồi


Điều kiện:

Thời gian bay: 06/01 - 31/03/2014Vé khuyến mãi nên số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy địnhTùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng


>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG



Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 10/03 - 16/03/2014Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.
*

----------


## dulchhuongviet123

- *Đặt giữ chỗ*:24h/24h   ( Miễn Phí )  Giao* vé máy bay giá rẻ* tận nơi miễn phí trong nội thành.
- *Chuyên các hãng hàng không* : Vietnam airline,   Jestar pacific,  VietjetAir
-*Các hãng khác*: AIR FRANCE (AF),CATHAY PACIFIC AIRWAYS (CX),JAPAN AIRLINES (JL),AIR ASIA(AK),CHINA SOUTHERN(CZ),AREOFLOT(SU)........... 
*HÃY LƯU NGAY SỐ CHÚNG TÔI NGAY LÚC NÀY ĐỂ LUÔN CÓ ĐƯỢC SỰ PHỤC VỤ TỐT NHẤT !!!!!!*

*Đại lý bán* *vé máy bay giá rẻ trong nước và quốc tế* *Du Lịch Hương Việt*
*Địa chỉ       :* Số 58/120 Đường Trần Cung, Từ Liêm, Hà Nội.
*Tel               :* 04 6294 0713      *Fax: * 04 6294 0713
*yahoo        : Kinhdoanh_dulich                                                         * 
*Email          : dulichhuongviet1@gmail.com* 
*Website  :* www.dulichhuongviet.com
*Hotline      * : 0944.792.477

----------


## huyhoangbeetour

Alor setar có một nên kinh tế phát triển, có các tòa nhà nhiều tầng bao quanh thành phố.Giữa trung tâm thành phố tập trung nhiều nhà hàng , khách sạn , khu mua sắm nhưng điều khiến du khách đặt *vé máy bay đi alor setar* lại không phải là sự sang trọng này mà là những cánh đồng ruộng bao la bát ngát bao quanh thành phố như một tấm áo khoác khoác lên sự hiện đại của thành thị.

Alor Setar có nhiều cảnh đẹp hấp dẫn du khách như tháp Alor Setar cáo 165.5m, ngôi thánh đường Hồi giáo Masjid Zahir tráng lệ với đường nét thiết kế theo kiểu đường cong của người Moor hay đến Balai Nobat tìm hiểu những nhạc cụ thiêng liêng được dùng cho hoàng gia Kedah. Ngoài ra bạn có thể ghé qua thung lũng Bujang hoặc Lembah Bujang có màu sắc rực rỡ nằm gần Merbok, Kedah. Trong khoảng một thời gian dài người ta đã phát hiện rất nhiều đồ tạo tác đã được phát hiện trong thung lũng Bujang gồm cả men ngọc, gốm sứ, đất sét, đồ đá, đồ gốm, hạt và gốm sứ Ba Tư

Công ty Beetours là tổng đại lý của 72 hãng hàng không trong nước và quốc tế đảm bảo cho bạn có giá vé rẻ nhất trên thị trường trong nước. Nhanh tay đặt *vé máy bay đi malaysia* để sở hữu những tấm vé máy bay giá rẻ nhất. Hiện có rất nhiều hãng hàng không cung cấp vé *máy bay đi alor setar* đến các thành phố lớn ở malaysia. Vì thế bạn nên lưu ý trong việc lựa chọn đại lý vé máy bay uy tín để mua vé. Bạn có thể hoàn toàn tin tưởng khi đặt vé máy bay đi malaysia tại beetours.vn

Địa chỉ:

Tầng 2 , Tòa nhà Dragon , số 3 Đỗ Hành, Quận Hai bà trưng ,Hà Nội


Điện thoại : (043) 978 5635


Fax: 043 978 5636
han@beetours.com

----------

